# Academy 1/48th F-4B VF-111



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought this kit a couple of years ago and am finally getting around to finishing it. By far the best Phantom II in 1/48th scale.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty! Sure wish the Navy still painted planes like that.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

IS that the same kit Eduard now sells?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

colorful


----------

